# Illustrator: Problem mit Skalieren



## Tackleberry (8. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich habe ein Problem mit Illustrator.
Ich habel einen Pfeil erstellt:
Quadrat => den Pfad um Punkte erweitert und die mittleren Punkte langgezogen um eine Spitze zu bauen. (siehe Bild)
Wenn ich den Pfeil nun aber skalieren will bricht die Spitze ein.(Bild) Das will ich aber nicht. Dazu müsste ich noch nur irgendwie die Punkte fest machen. Aber wie? Danke.


----------



## Pianoman (9. Dezember 2004)

Servus!
Typischer Fehler im Illustrator. Du verwendest dazu das falsche Werkzeug 
Um die Spitze im gleichen Winkel zu lassen, nimmst Du das Direktauswahl-Werkzeug, markierst die rechten 3 Knoten und verschiebst diese nach rechts.
Wenn Du beim Verschieben die Shift-Taste gedrückt hältst, bleibst du auch in der Waagerechten.
lg.


----------



## Tackleberry (9. Dezember 2004)

Danke, es klappt. Aber wie mache ich das vertikal bzw. wenn ich den Pfeil allgemein verkleinern will?


----------



## Pianoman (9. Dezember 2004)

Erst Proportional skalieren, dann bleiben die Winkel gleich, anschließend mit obigem Verfahren die Länge anpassen.


----------

